# Black Teen put in cuffs while the other teen is allowed to sit on couch



## Melaninme (Feb 18, 2022)

The black teen was on the ground being beaten by the teen  standing over him, yet the police arrested the black teen (he was on the ground in defense mode).
The reason they pulled the lighter skinned teen (hispanic) to the side and sat him down is because they thought he was wyt. 

_"I was confused why they were detaining him and not me. I even offered to get detained when I was on the couch. I put my hands up like this and I said, 'You guys could detain me.' She said 'No, because you were calm,'" Joseph said."_









						Teens involved in New Jersey mall fight speak out after video sparks outrage
					

The teen who was allowed to sit on a couch as police handcuffed a Black teen said he was confused why he didn't receive a similar response.




					www.yahoo.com
				




#HereWeGoAgain


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Feb 19, 2022)

What the hell! In NJ? That’s where I live. This is disgusting. They need to be fired.


----------



## nysister (Feb 22, 2022)

They just never stop. I do not like cops, because they're either bad or hiding the bad and that's not okay. Be brave open your mouth, take a stand. Where's the courage? Nowhere to be seen.


----------

